# Information on getting a hunting license



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm looking for advice and information on the process of obtaining a hunting license in Utah. I've been scouring the internet for whatever info I can but I can't find anything that paints a clear picture of the steps one has to take in order to get a license.
I recently found out that the community school here in Spanish Fork is holding the Hunter Safety course this coming week so I called in to have my name put on the list for the class. I then went to C-A-L Ranch to buy the voucher and the guy there started talking to me about the shooting test and putting in for permits and big game regulations and it was all too much for me take in being a complete novice.
From what I can gather from the state's website a person has to buy the voucher, take the safety course, purchase a field day permit, locate a field day instructor, complete the field day course wherein the shooting test is administered and then said person can obtain a license which is the gateway to getting permits for game.
Am I correct in this? If anyone can help explain this process more clearly I would be very appreciative. I would like to take advantage of the opportunity of getting into the safety course and start on my path to hunter education but I want to know if I will have an opportunity to obtain the required firearm and ammunition before having to take the shooting test as I do not currently own a .22 caliber rifle.
Thanks to anyone who has input.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunter-education.html
This is the start
You can purchase the rifle any time. You don't need hunter safety to buy a rifle. Now the ammo good luck


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's an attempt to provide a simple overview:


First, you need a hunter safety certification to get a hunting license. The certification can take a couple forms - either online, or a class. Both will require the shooting test with a .22. The shooting test is at the end, so at a minimum you will have a week to get a .22.
Once you have the hunter safety completed, you can purchase a hunting license.
Once you have an active hunting license (good for 365 days from purchase), you can apply for/purchase a tag for the game you want to pursue. Here are some points about big-game:
Much of the big game hunting in UT is allocated via drawings. Buck deer, Limited-entry bull elk, cow/doe, pronghorn buck, - you need to apply for the hunt you desire in February (or May for antlerless) of the year in which you hope to hunt.
General elk tags (there are two kinds - any-bull, and spike-only [the latter of which occurs on the limited entry bull units]) can be purchased over the counter starting in July. If you really wanted, you might be able to complete the hunter safety in the next three weeks, and get a bull tag to hunt elk the first weekend of October.
Any left-over tags that are not drawn from the application process that started in February become available in July. Don't plan on any tags you want being left over.


----------



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

Hoopermat, thanks for your reply. I'm sorry that my wording was unclear. I am aware that I can buy the rifle anytime as I have purchased 2 firearms since moving to Utah. My concern was confirming whether or not I would need the rifle by the end of next week as the class runs 4 days straight from the 15th to the 18th. Also, as you indicate, there doesn't seem to be any ammunition available at all around here which is the main issue facing me now.

Charina, thank you for your input as well. Your post is a huge help in clarifying the process. I really appreciate you taking the time to spell it out for me. I have another query, though. Is there any precedent of the shooting test being administered with a different firearm on account of the unavailability of .22 ammunition or am I simply out of luck this time around?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Take the class and pass the written test and post it here when you need the .22 ammo and I or many others on here will make sure you have some ammo for the shooting test. If not go to the Gutpile website and you will have 50 guys offering to help you out. Just don't let the lack of ammo stop you from taking the class!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

DDL - If you're going to buy a .22 for the test, a lot of times the store you buy from has some .22 ammo stockpiled for rifle sales; it's hard to sell a rifle and tell the customer, "sorry you can't shoot it right now cause we go no ammo". 

If you're borrowing a .22, I'd be willing to bet there are plenty of forum members down your way that would either sell you or give you enough to finish the HS course. If you can't get any, shoot me a PM and I'll try to locate some for you. I live in AL now but still have some friends in the area that might be willing to share.


----------



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

izzydog, willfish4food, thank you both for your generous and informative responses. I greatly appreciate your willingness to help.
There is now more information on the wildlife.utah.gov site specifically about the class I am signed up for. The shooting test will be held next Saturday from 9 am to 2 pm. I get paid Friday so I should be able to run down to C-A-L Ranch and grab a 10/22 as they're on sale at the moment. I'll go by this evening and ask if they have .22 ammo stocked for rifle purchases. I'll let you guys know what the word is. Getting the gun shouldn't be an issue, just the ammo. Thanks again to both of you  Addition: I checked out the Gut Pile website and registered but I'm not receiving the activation email in my inbox. I can't seem to find any information on contacting a moderator about the issue. Can anyone provide me contact info for someone at Gut Pile that could correct the problem? Thanks.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Give Fixed a little while to get back to you. Where he is at he only gets internet connections from 3:15 to 3:45 every fifth day


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Where are you located? I've got a few boxes of 50 qty you can have to practice with. I'm in Spanish Fork and work in north Utah County


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Charina said:


> Here's an attempt to provide a simple overview:
> 
> 
> First, you need a hunter safety certification to get a hunting license. The certification can take a couple forms - either online, or a class. Both will require the shooting test with a .22. The shooting test is at the end, so at a minimum you will have a week to get a .22.
> ...


 The only change I would make to this list is #2 The Field day Voucher Becomes your first years hunting license.


----------



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you for the offer, Nocturnal. I really appreciate it. I live in Spanish Fork, as well. The only issue I have is that I'm not going to have a .22 rifle until next Friday at the earliest. With the test the next day there will be scant time to practice. I'm planning to buy a Ruger 10/22 and if it's anything like other Rugers I can only presume I'll be up half the night cleaning the factory grease out of it. If I can't get any ammo with the gun from C-A-L Ranch, though, I'll gladly take you up on your offer and give you some cash for the rounds.


----------



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

C-A-L Ranch has no .22 ammo. Weighing my options on buying the 10/22 this week. Thanks to everyone that replied. The help is much appreciated.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

PM me whenever you need the ammo.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea if you cant find any ammo hollar, I have a few 50round packs I can donate. I'm in north utah county though.


-DallanC


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

The hunter ed voucher that you buy is your first hunting license that allows you to hunt small game, upland game, doves and ducks. As for big game the only option you really have this year is general elk. But you will be able to start putting in for the draws next year.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

After the course it's money and patience. What wildlife you chasing?


----------



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

To anyone still interested in my feeble quest for hunter education, I pulled a few strings and got a 10/22 today. To Dallan C, I appreciate the offer of the 50 round packs. I don't know if I will need them but thank you. Just how far north are you? To DeadI, thanks for even more clarification. My hope was to start with hunting birds as I bought a 12 gauge a while ago for this reason so that is good news to me. To Archin, money and patience is about what I expected. I wanted to take the safety course just to get started on the path of hunting and then go from there as I learn more. My goal is to get into deer and elk hunting I suppose, but any experience in the field is more than welcome. I'm open to any and all opportunities.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

If you're interested, I saw a lot of rabbits running around on the southeastern side of Beirdneau Peak east of Logan, not to mention a few rattle snakes during the climb. Kind of what I get for just climbing up from the side of the road. But the higher I went the more rabbits I came across. It is all national forest and wilderness, so I don't think you'll have any problems with taking rabbits with a rifle or shotgun.


----------



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, fishreaper. I don't how soon I'll make it up your way but if/when I do I'll be sure to check Beirdneau Peak out. Also, nice signature


----------



## DeanDandylion (Sep 12, 2014)

For anyone still paying any attention here, the very helpful nocturnalenemy helped me out with some ammo and I got a rifle yesterday so I'm all set. Thanks for everyone's help and information. I am glad to have found such a friendly group of people. I'm starting the safety class tomorrow (Monday) evening. If anyone is interested I'll post how it all goes next weekend after the field day test.


----------

